# Colly 915 - 9 months??? More like 9 days!



## Itchy (May 18, 2010)

Hi,

I detailed my car what must be about 4-5 weeks ago. Full wash, clay, DA and wax using Collinite 915.

The car hadn't been washed for just over 2 weeks. I washed it today and it really wasn't sheeting at all. Beading was not very good at all, almost non-existant!

I thought this stuff was meant to be durable!

What have I done wrong?

Nick.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Did you PW the shampoo off as any remaining residue will inhibit beading.


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

what have you been washing your car with? is the water very hot? or hot?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Did you remove the oils left after polishing with the DA? I'm thinking it's possible the 915 didn't bond with the paint for some reason.

Alan W


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Extra to the above;

What was the weather like when you waxed?

What time of day was it?


----------



## Itchy (May 18, 2010)

When I finished polishing I gave the car a full IPA wipedown.

I don't use a pressure washer. Just cold water to rinse and warmish water to wash.

Car was waxed at about 4pm, cloudy with sunny intervals.

Thanks,

Nick.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Itchy said:


> When I finished polishing I gave the car a full IPA wipedown.
> 
> I don't use a pressure washer. Just cold water to rinse and warmish water to wash.
> 
> ...


There's certainly nothing above that would cause such poor durability.

Did you let the wax haze before removing?

Alan W


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

What shampoo?


----------



## Itchy (May 18, 2010)

Alan W said:


> There's certainly nothing above that would cause such poor durability.
> 
> Did you let the wax haze before removing?
> 
> Alan W


I think so! Can't really remember to be honest!

I've used 476 before and that was fantastic, was hoping 915 would be the same!

I'm going to strip it off in the coming weeks and apply some Black Hole, then EX-P, then layer some 915 on top. We'll see how that fairs!


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

Itchy said:


> When I finished polishing I gave the car a full IPA wipedown.
> 
> I don't use a pressure washer. Just cold water to rinse and warmish water to wash.
> 
> ...


like some 1 said did you allow it to cure befor you buffed it off...some times if you apply to much wax..you can take it off when buff it...

i find to apply colly 915..to use a a megs foam app pad...soak it in very hot water..so it help to brake down the colly as it is thick strong stuff...this way it allows you to apply it thin..which is the best way to apply cooly 915...i even used to sit my tin in the hot water to help it get soft ...


----------



## Itchy (May 18, 2010)

Epoch said:


> What shampoo?


Turtle Wax 'Wash and Wax' special from Halfords!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Apologies if these feels a little like 20 question (or a spanish inquisition) it's just 915 has a very aggressive solvent so usually bonds well through most situations.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Itchy said:


> Turtle Wax 'Wash and Wax' special from Halfords!


Bingo (maybe)

The residue left by the all in one may still be sitting on top of the Colly, if you have some good quality shampoo cleaning only product try that next wash.

I've done this myself before it may not be it but a possible.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Apologies if these feels a little like 20 question (or a spanish inquisition) it's just 915 has a very aggressive solvent so usually bonds well through most situations.


Which is why it's very difficult to successfully layer it! 

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Bingo (maybe)
> 
> The residue left by the all in one may still be sitting on top of the Colly, if you have some good quality shampoo cleaning only product try that next wash.
> 
> I've done this myself before it may not be it but a possible.


I think that's very possible Jon that the Turtle 'Wax' is sitting on top of the 915 and protecting it, briefly!

Alan W


----------



## Itchy (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys!

Don'twoory about the Q's, I appriciate you taking time to help me out! Thank you.

I haven't got anything else in my collection. It was really cheap so I still have about 3l of it left!!!

Perhaps I'll put another layer on and make sure it hazes by doing the finger test. If it still doesn't last long I'll change the shampoo and see if that makes a difference.

Again, thanks everyone!

Nick.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Which is why it's very difficult to successfully layer it!
> 
> Alan W


Or stop it affecting a thick layer of glazing oils you may have applied below :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Itchy said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> 
> Don'twoory about the Q's, I appriciate you taking time to help me out! Thank you.
> 
> ...


Ssshhh dont tell anybody i said this but wash the car with washing up liquid next wash and see if it beads/sheets better than after the Turtle wax it might show uo the Colly (It's pretty tough)

If this shows the colly is still underneath then just use the wash and wax up in the normal way over the next few months knowing that the colly is underneath :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Buy yourself a decent PH neutral shampoo, something like Dodo BTBM (Born To Be Mild) or similar, and you should maximise the durability of your wax. 

Alan W


----------



## Itchy (May 18, 2010)

Thanks!

I'll wash using Fairy as I'll be re-applying the wax anyway. I'll see if the colly is underneath!

Is AG shampoo Ph neautral?

Nick.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Itchy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll wash using Fairy as I'll be re-applying the wax anyway. I'll see if the colly is underneath!
> 
> ...


Please report back your findings :thumb:


----------



## Itchy (May 18, 2010)

Will do!

Thanks again for taking time to help me! It's appriciated!

Nick.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Itchy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll wash using Fairy as I'll be re-applying the wax anyway. I'll see if the colly is underneath!
> 
> ...


AG Shampoo has a pH of 8.5 so is not quite neutral (7 being neutral) but skews slightly towards alkaline


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

I used to use turtlewax zip wax before discovering this site, and it definately leaves its own 'film' behind, thats whats probably sitting on top of your 915 - I now use AG BSC (not everyones cup of tea I admit) and it makes a world of difference

Just for the record, I use 915 on a regular basis (applied with a yellow Megs foam applicator) with AG shampoo and its fine


----------



## Gen2 (Mar 10, 2008)

Itchy said:


> I've used 476 before and that was fantastic, was hoping 915 would be the same!





Itchy said:


> Turtle Wax 'Wash and Wax' special from Halfords!


Just like to check, when you were using 476, were you also using the Turtle Wax 'Wash and Wax'? IMO, if it worked fine with 476, it should be the same with 915.

Just another possibility, did you happened to park your car under trees during rainy days? It happened to me a few times when I parked my car under trees during rainy days, the LSP seemed to be totally wiped out. Even after washing the car, the beading and sheeting action were totally gone.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I had the same problem with Turtle Wax 'Wash and Wax' ,but it was a long time ago and the car was protected with harleys wax no beading after washing with Turtle Wax 'Wash and Wax' at all, since then I don't use it,actualy it was the only time I've used it, get some carlack, britemax,btbm shampoo they all work great for me over any colli wax


----------



## Choc (Aug 20, 2008)

Itchy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll wash using Fairy as I'll be re-applying the wax anyway. I'll see if the colly is underneath!
> 
> ...


I've never had any issues with AG shampoo, used it for years, and I use 476 & 915.

Not too much needed though. :thumb:


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

I use this almost everyday as without saying to much as I dont want to get in trouble. Never had any problems with this.

Give it another go. I buy this in boxes as it is that good!


----------



## Itchy (May 18, 2010)

Well I took up Halford's offer of BOGOF.

Bought 2 x 2.5l bottles of AG shampoo for £14.99 - Bargain.

When I wash the car next I'll report back.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Hang on... did you ever use the Turtle Wax with 476S?


----------



## Itchy (May 18, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Hang on... did you ever use the Turtle Wax with 476S?


Yes, it's all I ever used. I'm sure the beading was better with the 476s. However, people report Colly as lasting months under some situations, this has never been the case for me, thus my post.

Hoping the AG shampoo will be better!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Then it's not the shampoo causing your troubles... I'd try re-applying


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

Itchy said:


> Turtle Wax 'Wash and Wax' special from Halfords!


Most "wash and waxes" shampoos, change the beading characteristics of Lsp´s, it could be what hapenned to you .


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

476's characteristics may differ from 915 in terms of how it reacts with a wash n wax shampoo as well


----------



## Gen2 (Mar 10, 2008)

Mother-Goose said:


> 476's characteristics may differ from 915 in terms of how it reacts with a wash n wax shampoo as well


I think it would be great if Itchy can do a test on his car with 476 and 915 (since he has both). Half the bonnet with 476 and the other half with 915 using the same prep work, than do a wash with the wash n wax shampoo and see if there is any difference.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Gen2 said:


> I think it would be great if Itchy can do a test on his car with 476 and 915 (since he has both). Half the bonnet with 476 and the other half with 915 using the same prep work, than do a wash with the wash n wax shampoo and see if there is any difference.


That would be good!

On another note - I use Turtle Wax Zip Wax and have noticed a similar affect on OptiSeal. Due to the BOGOF in halfrauds atm on the AG stuff I may get some of their stuff, some HD Wax and something else......probably fast glass.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

Itchy said:


> I think so! Can't really remember to be honest!
> 
> I've used 476 before and that was fantastic, was hoping 915 would be the same!
> 
> I'm going to strip it off in the coming weeks and apply some Black Hole, then EX-P, then layer some 915 on top. We'll see how that fairs!





Epoch said:


> Bingo (maybe)
> 
> The residue left by the all in one may still be sitting on top of the Colly, if you have some good quality shampoo cleaning only product try that next wash.
> 
> I've done this myself before it may not be it but a possible.


I use very similar products with no problems here

Bilt Hamber Auto-foam, Turtle wash and wax (2 caps) house hot tap (2B method) but I use Colli 476 as I am happy with the durability of 6 months. I then add some Duragloss #951 Aquawax High Gloss on top. And top up between waxes.


----------



## Itchy (May 18, 2010)

I gave away my last bit of 476s! Sods law! I'll give the lad a ring and see if he's used it yet!


----------

